# Flashing from AOSP back to TW



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

The title kind of says it all. On the fascinate when going back to TW it was necessary to flask back to stock through ODIN with a .pit file if you were coming from an AOSP based ROM. Is this step needed on the S3 or can we just flash back and forth all willy nilly. I'm on Verizon if that matters

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> The title kind of says it all. On the fascinate when going back to TW it was necessary to flask back to stock through ODIN with a .pit file if you were coming from an AOSP based ROM. Is this step needed on the S3 or can we just flash back and forth all willy nilly. I'm on Verizon if that matters
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


Willy-nilly. On the Fassy its because the partitions were different. We keep the same partitions so not necessary. You can nandroid back and forth with no fears, flash ROMs, etc just make sure if your doing the kernel get the appropriate kernel to match what your flashing (AOSP, ICS or JB, TW, etc etc....)


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I've actually never restored a backup.....so does it include the kernel or should I just have one on storage and flash in the same session as the backup?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> I've actually never restored a backup.....so does it include the kernel or should I just have one on storage and flash in the same session as the backup?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


nandroids keep kernel in backup.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Word to big bird









Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## IrishT (Jun 17, 2011)

So my question is, can I flash back to TW from JB via cwm without having to Odin? Provided said ROM includes a kernel? I have never backed up anything and am newer to the whole Samsung deal. Well locked down perse.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

IrishT said:


> So my question is, can I flash back to TW from JB via cwm without having to Odin? Provided said ROM includes a kernel? I have never backed up anything and am newer to the whole Samsung deal. Well locked down perse.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yup. And most all custom ROMs will include a custom kernel or another kernel of some sort. If you are unsure you can always open the rom.zip and look for the boot.img to confirm. All AOSP ROMs will include a custom kernel, every time, most all TW-based ROMs will too (why would they stick with stock kernel when they can get better performance from another kernel?)


----------

